# OKCpedia > General Real Estate Topics >  NW 63rd and May?

## SOONER44EVER

Does anyone know what is being built on the SW corner of NW 63rd and May where the old Denny's was? Another Dennys? I was hoping it was going to be Markie's Deli. They had one of their vans sitting there for a long time.

----------


## Larry OKC

Seems unlikely that it would be another Denny's since that one was closed down and remained vacant for what seemed like quite a while. But don't know what is going there. However, just up the street the old Taco Bueno (across the street from McDonald's) that was recently torn down, is being rebuilt on the same site. It sat empty for just a few weeks between closing and tearing down. Also looks like they are remodeling and something is going into the old Golden Corral next door to the Dennys. Saw workers inside and remodeling debris filled dumpsters on the lot.

----------


## braums manager

i heard chic fil a and its a asian buffet at in the gc building

----------


## SOONER44EVER

Thanks for the info. Taco Bueno is finally going to have a drive thru I suppose.

----------


## Larry OKC

LOL...yep, thats what management told me...it was one of the older ones and the the layout they had made it difficult at best to add a drive thru to the existing store...have heard elsewhere that 50% (mol) of a stores sales can come thru the DT, so that is a lot of potential business lost. One TB manager told me that the OKC stores without DTs were the lowest performing stores.

----------


## MikeOKC

I imagine the above is true (about low performing stores not having DTs) but that was also one of their last "classic" Taco Bueno stores. It never had the "look" of a fast-food restaurant. Always very nice and well manicured which made that Classic Taco Bueno store look upscale. Now, it's going to look like the boxy TBs.

----------


## MikeOKC

> Does anyone know what is being built on the SW corner of NW 63rd and May where the old Denny's was? Another Dennys? I was hoping it was going to be Markie's Deli. They had one of their vans sitting there for a long time.


I've wondered that myself and haven't checked. With the Denny's re-entry into NW OKC, it would actually be a perfect location for one of their new layouts.

----------


## Pete

There was a building permit issued to Mayse & Associates for that site (6201 N. May), an architecture firm out of Dallas.

Looking at their website, they do a lot of business with Jack in the Box and Chick-Fil-A.

----------


## oneforone

I would love to see either one because that area is a hop, skip and a jump from where I work.

----------


## SoonerQueen

A Chinese buffet and grill is going in for sure where the Golden Corral was. A new Denny's is being built up at about 160th and N May, but it is taking forever to open up. I'd love to see us get a Chick Fil-A or a Jack in the Box. I'd like something new. I wouldn't mind a Village Inn.

----------


## swilki

> There was a building permit issued to Mayse & Associates for that site (6201 N. May), an architecture firm out of Dallas.
> 
> Looking at their website, they do a lot of business with Jack in the Box and Chick-Fil-A.


I work about a block from that location. If they put in a Jack in the Box there, let's just say that I will actually have to start using that gym membership that I pay for monthly.

----------


## Larry OKC

Ahhhh, Village Inn...miss them...there Skillet breakfasts were far superior in taste and value for the money over Denny's. Preferred the NW location over the 39th street one but both were good.

----------


## Larry OKC

> I imagine the above is true (about low performing stores not having DTs) but that was also one of their last "classic" Taco Bueno stores. It never had the "look" of a fast-food restaurant. Always very nice and well manicured which made that Classic Taco Bueno store look upscale. Now, it's going to look like the boxy TBs.


I agree completely, been eating at TB since they opened the 1st metro area location over in Bethany (50th & May) 40 some years ago. Preferred the "Classic" TB over their remodels newer stores. Particularly hated the "contemporary" inverted pyramid concept when Cal's Jr. first took them over. Just didn't look like a Mexican place. Outside, people didn't know what it was (was at the same time they had the "O-Bueno" signage/logo and sales plummeted. They eventually added the words "Taco Bueno" back to the signs. They also experimented w/changing the recipes (more akin to the "Green Burrito" another Carls Jr owned) which didn't help sales and was quickly abandoned.  Inside looked more like a hospital cafeteria. Can live with the building/decor changes but don't mess with the food!

----------


## benman

A chik-fil-a is going in at that location.

----------


## metro

> I agree completely, been eating at TB since they opened the 1st metro area location over in Bethany (50th & May) 40 some years ago. Preferred the "Classic" TB over their remodels newer stores. Particularly hated the "contemporary" inverted pyramid concept when Cal's Jr. first took them over. Just didn't look like a Mexican place. Outside, people didn't know what it was (was at the same time they had the "O-Bueno" signage/logo and sales plummeted. They eventually added the words "Taco Bueno" back to the signs. They also experimented w/changing the recipes (more akin to the "Green Burrito" another Carls Jr owned) which didn't help sales and was quickly abandoned.  Inside looked more like a hospital cafeteria. Can live with the building/decor changes but don't mess with the food!


50th and May is OKC not Bethany, not even close. Warr Acres is sandwiched in between the two areas.

----------


## phl1331

It is definitely a Chick-fil-A opening in December.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Jack In the Box would be awesome cause I've heard so many good things about it but I'm fine with it being a Chick-Fil-A.  Their waffle fries rock!!

----------


## Larry OKC

Metro

You are correct, dont know why I typed May...meant 50th & Macarthur (just south of the intersection)..may be Warr Acres right there...the lines get confusing...my Granddad lived in Bethany over on Redmond and we would walk to TB in the evenings when visiting.

The building is still there with the Mexican tile on the exterior. Has been a series of eating places since TB left it, think it is an oriental one now but could be mistaken. El Pollo something or another was in there for a while (they are in a new strip center near there on 50th.)

----------


## metro

Yeah the old one at 48th and MacArthur is still Warr Acres, a good half mile into it, it's a block away from Warr Acres City Hall. 

El Pollo Chulo left a decade or so ago for NW 23rd and Meridian, last year they opened their second location in that new strip center on NW 50th just east of MacArthur, lost too much business on NW 23rd so closed that store. I can't remember what it's called now.

----------


## foodiefan

The old El Pollo is now a "country kitchen" place.  It's owned by the same individual, just a different "cuisine".

----------


## OKCisOK4me

There's a trailer on the site at 63rd & May with their web address on it.  I went to it and they've constructed 500 Chick-Fil-A's so I'm gonna take a gander and say that is correct (more than Jack In The Box).

----------


## Larry OKC

> The old El Pollo is now a "country kitchen" place.  It's owned by the same individual, just a different "cuisine".


Are you talking about the place located across the street (east side) from the old TB location?  Small strip center just north of Pizza Inn. Do seem to recall it being in that building briefly (cant recall if it was before or after when they were in the TB spot).

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> Are you talking about the place located across the street (east side) from the old TB location?  Small strip center just north of Pizza Inn. Do seem to recall it being in that building briefly (cant recall if it was before or after when they were in the TB spot).


No, I believe he's talking about the building that's between the tattoo shop and Braums just east of Meridian on the north side of NW 23rd.

----------


## foodiefan

> No, I believe he's talking about the building that's between the tattoo shop and Braums just east of Meridian on the north side of NW 23rd.


Correct. . . it's on NW 23rd, just West of Braum's.  Breakfast was good, but (for me) seemed a little greasy.

----------


## EBAH

Man, Chick Fil A is getting aggressive in the OKC market.....seems to be one in some state of opening all the time.

----------


## RealJimbo

> Man, Chick Fil A is getting aggressive in the OKC market.....seems to be one in some state of opening all the time.


Maybe that will reduce the insane lines.

----------


## Matt

The Chick-fil-A is opening on December 9, according to this:

http://www.chick-fil-a.com/#insidersopenings

----------


## okclee

When will downtown Okc get back it's Chick-fil-a?

----------


## OKCTalker

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsJHqstPuNo

----------


## circuitboard

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsJHqstPuNo


LOL love that! It's true, every time I want chick-fil-a, it's a damn Sunday!!!! HELLO national hung-over day, who does not want chicken and waffle fry’s on the day they are hung-over! ;-)

----------


## OSUMom

> When will downtown Okc get back it's Chick-fil-a?



Amen!

----------


## okclee

We should all email Chick-fil-A, and inquire about a downtown Okc location?

----------


## MustangGT

The will open up in downtown when the company believes they can make a reasonable profit and not before.  Gotta love the profit motive.

----------


## Larry OKC

The replacement Taco Bueno just north of 63rd & May is taking shape, but appears to be an odd mix of styles. It definitely has some Mexican influence (Pergola, outdoor exposed wood beam structures) but there is horizontal wood siding and square towers with a 4 point pitched roof (think this is what it will look like when complete)
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=...26tbs%3Disch:1
Reminded me of IHOP, http://academics.georgiasouthern.edu...rants/ihop.jpg or http://www.rivertownretail.com/map/map-ihop.jpg. 

Definitely prefer the original style of buildings that Bueno had. 
http://174.120.61.2/~jb5/images/morf.../TacoBueno.JPG
http://www.99w.com/evilsam/ff/tacobueno02.jpg

Apologize for the links, but cant seem to get pics directly in my post...

----------


## betts

There is a Chick-fil-A in the student union at OUHSC, but I'm not sure how late it's open.

----------


## kevinpate

> LOL love that! It's true, every time I want chick-fil-a, it's a damn Sunday!!!! HELLO national hung-over day, who does not want chicken and waffle frys on the day they are hung-over! ;-)


So party on Friday nights, like all the other CF addicts
8^)

----------


## circuitboard

> So party on Friday nights, like all the other CF addicts
> 8^)


Good idea Kevin!

----------


## okyeah

> There is a Chick-fil-A in the student union at OUHSC, but I'm not sure how late it's open.


hours are 10:30AM- 3PM and they are closed saturdays. I would say...the ouhsc union hours suck

----------


## okclee

That amazes me that Chick Fil A is still operating inside the OUHSC. Why wouldn't they look for a location that is hidden from most people and could be open regular hours?

----------


## Matt

It's a licensed location, not a full-blown CFA.  Limited menu, limited hours.  They have a lot of them on college campuses, hospitals, airports, places like that.  I think UCO has one and I know TU has one.

----------


## OSUMom

> The will open up in downtown when the company believes they can make a reasonable profit and not before.  Gotta love the profit motive.


I honestly don't see how the downtown store didn't make a great profit.  It was always busy, lines almost to the door most times I was there.  Maybe it was poorly managed......

----------

